# A.W. sets?



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

OK, so now that the fuel dragsters have hit the shelves, my question is what exclusive drag race sets are out there. There were the Snap On, NTB, Matco tools set with the initial drag race release & there is now a Matco Tools Antron Brown rail set. what others, if any are out there or planned to be out there?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Matco Tools has a Top Fuelers drag race set.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

dlw said:


> Matco Tools has a Top Fuelers drag race set.


That would be the Antron Brown set....it's pictured here in another thread
The cars a similar but with different colors.

I've heard, but not seen, that there is a Summit Speed Equipment set & that the cars are the same as the single car EXCEPT that they have a different number???.....


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

eastside johnny said:


> OK, so now that the fuel dragsters have hit the shelves, my question is what exclusive drag race sets are out there. There were the Snap On, NTB, Matco tools set with the initial drag race release & there is now a Matco Tools Antron Brown rail set. what others, if any are out there or planned to be out there?


in the spring there is supposed to be another top fuel release from autoworld, this is what i was told by them.

Richard


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

eastside johnny said:


> That would be the Antron Brown set....it's pictured here in another thread
> The cars a similar but with different colors.
> 
> I've heard, but not seen, that there is a Summit Speed Equipment set & that the cars are the same as the single car EXCEPT that they have a different number???.....


The Summit Racing set has 2 Grand Am cars. one is the same color as the Release 3 car, with a different number.
The other is a Metallic Orange color with all the same logos.


There is also a MAC Tools X-Traction set with 4 cars. Only a 2 lane track though.


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Here's the MAC set

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150709059755+&item=150709059755&vectorid=229466


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Its hard to find some of those sets.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Champions Challenge*

I bought one last weekend at my local Hobby Lobby. The box says Champions Challenge - with a signature on the box of John Force.

The cars were Green and Blue kind of chrome finish.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

According to AW, here are the current "special" sets.

NTB/Tire Kingdom
Matco Tools Drag Set
Mac Tools Road Race Set
Summit Drag Set

There are more to come, but I could not get details yet.

-Paul


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

There is also a Snap On drag set from 2010. Here is the link. Hope it works


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cruz-Pedregon-Snap-on-Racing-Slot-Car-Dragstrip-Auto-World-HTF-/160699433740?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item256a6ec30c


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

PT737 said:


> Here's the MAC set
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150709059755+&item=150709059755&vectorid=229466


I just saw another one of these on Fleabay. Interesting.

--rick


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

pshoe64 said:


> According to AW, here are the current "special" sets.
> 
> NTB/Tire Kingdom
> Matco Tools Drag Set
> ...


Other ones to come?

Drag Racing Sets 

SRS241 13' Tom Daniel Drag Set 3 06/12 
SRS248 NHRA TFD drag set (DSR chromed TFD) 3 02/12 
SRS256 13'Kiss Funny Cars Drag Set 3 10/12 
SRS257 Vintage NHRA Drag Set 3 10/12


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't wait t see the vintage set and the dsr chromed tfd set.


----------

